

Ask HN: which companies to invest in? - adriand

I've got some basic group investments (mutual funds, etc.), but the chart from the NYT showing what a crapshoot investing is over the long term, and my general lack of knowledge about where to invest (and lack of time to research it), and the stories I read from people who correctly predicted that Apple stock would do incredibly well, etc., have me wondering if perhaps there are some companies that people here would recommend investing in.<p>So - where should I put my money?
======
noahc
First of all. What are your goals?

Is this play money or is this real money that you'll need down the road?

If it's play money, then invest in whatever you want. I've had really good
luck by buying stocks of consumer goods that for some reason or another I feel
a weird attraction too. Coach, Ford, Verizon, etc.

If it's real money. Put it in a low-fee mutual fund like something vanguard
has with a target date fund.

------
coryl
If you don't have time to actually be active in your research and investments,
why bother? Its like playing poker and not knowing anything about the game.

Luckily I have an uncle whose an investment advisor and handles my money. He's
done well for me and has had growth in the double digits. Its nice to leave it
in the hands of a professional.

------
jeffepp
Bidu - Chinese google.

~~~
Athtar
I believe it's Baidu actually.

------
Milez
Go for growth companies in emerging technologies coupled with stocks from
already strong institutions like GE, GM, NVDA, etc.

Check out free stock forum type pages during market hours for ideas. I like
this one: <http://www.stockrants.com>

Good luck =)

